# Can I bring my Sky Box with?



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

Just a thought..... if I have a Sky Box and Card and have a communal aerial to plug it in, will this work?


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

the box will work ok, maybe not the card, you might also need a dish to get free view channels


----------



## Paul in portugal (Nov 28, 2008)

My card was in use for a while but had problems with Sky, so just using it as free sat now without the card. A large dish about 1.25 mtrs minimum will be needed. dont let Sky know you have it here though unless you intend to pay for their channels.


----------



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

I do pay a monthly subscription here in the UK, just thought it a bit of a waste not to use it while away, especially as I have seen the 'ads' for Sky in Portugal, I assume the charges for the subscription and setting up for satelite TV in Portugal can be quite high!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

pudding57 said:


> I do pay a monthly subscription here in the UK, just thought it a bit of a waste not to use it while away, especially as I have seen the 'ads' for Sky in Portugal, I assume the charges for the subscription and setting up for satelite TV in Portugal can be quite high!


Where will you be living?


----------



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Sky*



siobhanwf said:


> Where will you be living?


Hi - Going to be in Sao Martinho do Porto. The landlord is providing some sort of TV service but it was just a passing thought that it seems a waste that I am paying an UK subscription anyway and not making use of it.


----------



## Paul in portugal (Nov 28, 2008)

Free sat is great for us here even on the sky box just a bigger dish needed. There is Meo here which has some English programmes and films but freesat is better as we watch most of the uk tv on it


----------

